# Orange Veiltail x Red Veiltail



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

After two weeks of conditioning, he's finally in the breeding tank.
Once he's satisfied with his nest and both male and female are showing signs of readiness, then she'll be released. I can't wait.

Here's Flash in the breeding tank









and Ruby


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in love with your girl.

Good luck. Hope you get a gigantic spawn.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you, indjo.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Fingers Crossed Good Luck!!!!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Bettas143 said:


> Fingers Crossed Good Luck!!!!


My fingers are going to be crossed until they start spawning.Lol
Thanks.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So pretty Indigo said Magic my veiltail I was going to breed didn't look like a veiltail so I don't know if the veiltail I was going to breed is a veil tail lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Indjo i mean


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck, i can't wait to see the fry


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> So pretty Indigo said Magic my veiltail I was going to breed didn't look like a veiltail so I don't know if the veiltail I was going to breed is a veil tail lol


Magic kind of look like a delta tail. Since the delta tail carry the veiltail gene, which is super dominant, you'll have 100% veiltail fry if you breed him to a female veiltail.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeay good luck can't wait to see babies!!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Dibs on an orange one!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

A few bubbles but no nest yet...


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

It's been two days and still no bubble nest but they both were showing signs of readiness. She was swimming with her head pointing downward and he was doing the "S" thing with his body so I decided to release her. 
It's so funny because I have a cave in there for her as a hiding place and he's playing peek-a-boo with her.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see the fry! I love the father, I'd steal him in a heart beat if I got the chance.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I can't wait to see the fry! I love the father, I'd steal him in a heart beat if I got the chance.


Too bad. You don't know where he lives.:lol:


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

He started building his nest but nothing's happening.
I put her back in the cup until he's done with his nest.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful pair! =) I hope all goes well! =)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

VanBoy said:


> Too bad. You don't know where he lives.:lol:


 You don't know if I know or don't know. :twisted:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> You don't know if I know or don't know. :twisted:


Now that sounds creepy


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Betta Off Dead, a new series of crime novels in the dastardly underground of fish keeping.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Now that sounds creepy


 I pulled that off well, eh?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sure did lol


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

You guys are so damn funny. I literally cracked up. Lol


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost there.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I released her again on Monday night, Sept 24. It's been three days and nothing's happening. He even stopped making the nest. Maybe they're just not meant to be a breeding pair. I'll give them a few more days before I take them out and recondition them. It's like he's not even trying to impress her.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

best of luck! they're both gorgeous!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi VanBoy, I am sorry to hear about your spawn not going as planned. I know it must be very disappointing. I am about 5 days away from my pair going into the spawn tank and I am hoping it goes ok. Good luck, I hope things go ok for you in the next few days.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I know from experience how frustrating these things can be. Best of luck.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

He still don't have a nest and today he was trying to kill her!
I guessed they don't like each other and I took them out a few minutes ago. Sunkist looks like he is ready due to the size of the nest he made in his bowl. I thought he deserves another chance so now he's in the breeding tank already building a nest. I'll try to breed Flash again later with an orange female if I find one.

I like how intense Sunkist's color became since the day I got him. He used to be orange but he's more red now.

















Pics of him the day I got him


















Look at what Flash did to her.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

For known aggressive/vicious males, it's best to keep female in a chimney or what ever that has holes so they can sense each other. First timers for 3 days, veterans 1 day.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't believe this only took him a few hours.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

He is getting serious


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Poor Ruby!  I've never seen fins that long on a female, though. Are you sure she's a she? Best of luck with Sunkist, though!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> Poor Ruby!  I've never seen fins that long on a female, though. Are you sure she's a she? Best of luck with Sunkist, though!


Haha. Yep she's a she alright. She was bred to Sunkist once and I still have the two fry that survived(the ones I saved from egg eater Sunkist).


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hope all goes well this time around! must be starting to get frustrating lol I love ruby!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

They're spawning right now! Woohoo!
First I noticed she wasn't in the jar. I guess she jumped out. Then I saw her swimming towards the nest where the male was at. Right when I decided to walk over to put her back in the jar, they were breeding! So I left them. Man this is crazy. She didn't even had time to recover. I didn't want to get any pics because I didn't want to bother them. I hope he doesn't eat the eggs this time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats! OMG you just got me excited! OMG so happy for you!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Congrats! OMG you just got me excited! OMG so happy for you!


Thanks. I'm really excited too.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yay!!! Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I spoke too soon guys. Sorry. They embraced a few times with no eggs then all of sudden they stopped! Haha. It got too dark. From now on I am going to leave the light on at night. Well with construction paper under the light of course. It shouldn't be too bright.
Just got home from school by the way and nothing yet. (sigh) So frustrating. Wish me luck.


----------



## shelley46 (Oct 1, 2012)

:ilikeyourfish:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooo, i am excited! Good luck Vanboy!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see the fry .....
Good luck ... oh don't forget tons of pictures. LOL


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of luck with your breeding attempt. Sometimes all it takes of patience, lots of patience.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Took them out today. It's just not going to work. It'll be a while before I decide to try them again. I might look for another female because Ruby just isn't interested in both the males. haha


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I took me 10 times to get it right


----------

